# Heavy Bass speakers (preferably Genius sw g2.1 3000 speakers)



## Aakar (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking for good 2.1 speakers with very good bass (Yes, I'm a bass lover). I usually watch more of movies/TV shows and listen to songs, but I play games too. I have come to the conclusion that gaming speakers would be best for me (due to the extra bass), and after doing some hunting I have short listed the below speakers.

My budget would be around 4k-8k max (Indian rupees), or $60 to $100 (or max $110) 

(in order of preference)
1. Genius SW 2.1 2000
2. Genius SW 2.1 3000
3. Logitech Z623
4. Logitech X-540
5. Logitech Z506

I feel like I am at war, searching for the Genius speakers here in Mumbai, India but no luck. Could someone please help me get these speakers, and if not the Genius ones, then some other 2.1 (or even 5.1) speakers which have awesome Bass?

The bigger the subwoofer driver, the better obviously  Thanks for your help!

Update:
I am now considering one of the below three options, post the suggestions of the good people here, and doing some research online.

1. Logitech Z623 (thx certified)
2. Edifier s330d
3. Klipsch Promedia 2.1 (again thx certified i guess)


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 19, 2016)

have u considered sony srs d9?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 19, 2016)

For Genius speakers, contact these:

Transtek Infoways Pvt Ltd 	
Gala No.2, Noble Industrial, Estate No.1, Navghar, Vasai East,THANE
Telephone： 9821170002


----------



## Aakar (Jun 23, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> have u considered sony srs d9?



I did check out srs d9 and also auditioned it at a couple of stores but i did not like the sound clarity/bass as much. I found the f&d 550x better than these :/



High-Fidelity said:


> For Genius speakers, contact these:
> 
> Transtek Infoways Pvt Ltd
> Gala No.2, Noble Industrial, Estate No.1, Navghar, Vasai East,THANE
> Telephone： 9821170002



I tried calling this number multiple times but seems like they have stopped selling genius speakers. Any other suggestions?

Has anyone tested the speakers i listed and let me know which speaker has the best bass and overall good sound quality? Also, if someone could help me know where the genius sw g2.1 3000 would be available, i lt wouls be great, thanks!!


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2016)

Aakar said:


> I did check out srs d9 and also auditioned it at a couple of stores but i did not like the sound clarity/bass as much. I found the f&d 550x better than these :/



Good for you i guess.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2016)

I vote for Logitech z623 its the best you can get under 10k.


----------



## Aakar (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks guys.

I will think about the logitech z623. But can anyone tell me about the genius sw g2.1 3000?


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2016)

Aakar said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I will think about the logitech z623. But can anyone tell me about the genius sw g2.1 3000?



I don't understand why are you inclined towards Genius Its less powerful only 70 watts RMS while Logitech is 200 watts,Genius Sound quality is questionable,logitech is cheaper at 8k and Finally logitech is well known brand for manufacturing some quality speakers.


----------



## Aakar (Jul 9, 2016)

Guys i did some research on the logitech z633 but some people said the edifier s330d and klipsch promedia 2.1are better than the logitech z623. Any views on this? I judt want the best 2.1 speakers in my budget.


----------



## Minion (Jul 10, 2016)

Aakar said:


> Guys i did some research on the logitech z633 but some people said the edifier s330d and klipsch promedia 2.1are better than the logitech z623. Any views on this? I judt want the best 2.1 speakers in my budget.



klipsch pro media is not available anywhere and Edifier S330D cost 34k and Edifier is only 70 watts.


----------



## Aakar (Jul 10, 2016)

Minion said:


> klipsch pro media is not available anywhere and Edifier S330D cost 34k and Edifier is only 70 watts.



I can do some more research and find a place to buy the klipsch, but are they better thsn the logitech z623? Also i did find the edifier s330d for 7.5k somewhere. So, once again which one has the best sound, especially bass?


----------



## Minion (Jul 10, 2016)

Aakar said:


> I can do some more research and find a place to buy the klipsch, but are they better thsn the logitech z623? Also i did find the edifier s330d for 7.5k somewhere. So, once again which one has the best sound, especially bass?





Yes,Klispsch has better sound quality than Logitech due to tweeters.

They both have same power so if you can find klispch then get it.


----------

